# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  là hướng dẫn sử dụng hoàn thành ắt máy làm tỏi đen

## seolocal

Cách làm tỏi đen bằng máy thực ra rất đơn giản, chỉ cần chị em tuân thủ những hướng dẫn dưới đây là có thể làm tỏi đen thành công 100%. Trước đây Topgia.vn cũng đã hướng dẫn bạn cách làm tỏi đen từ A đến Z, cách làm tỏi đen bằng bia hoặc cách làm tỏi đen bằng thùng phi, còn đây là chỉ dẫn cách làm tỏi đen bằng máy chi tiết nhất.

 Tỏi đen là một loại dược chất quý hiếm, giá khá đắt, được dùng rất nhiều trong gian ung thư, tim mạch, tăng sức đề kháng và bảo đảm hiệu quả sức khỏe cho người sử dụng. dược liệu này càng trở nên thông dụng và được ưa thích hơn khi chị em có thể làm tại nhà với tỏi và bia mà không phải bỏ ra hàng triệu đồng chỉ để mua 1 kg tỏi đen nhập về. thành ra, cách làm tỏi đen bằng máy mà chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn sau đây, vững chắc sẽ mang lại hiệu quả ráo cho những bà nội trợ thâm uyên của gia đình. Nếu không có máy bạn cũng có thể dùng nồi cơm điện, tham khảo thêm cách làm tỏi đen bằng bia để bổ sung thêm 1 công thức làm tỏi đen nhé.

 


 Cách làm tỏi đen bằng máy rất đơn giản, chỉ bao gồm 3 bước như sau;
 1. Chọn & sơ chế: Chọn những củ tỏi tươi, có độ mướt, kích thước đều nhau để làm vật liệu. Sau đó, lột sạch lớp vỏ mỏng bao bọc bên ngoài mỗi củ tỏi để loại bỏ hết bụi bẩn bám trên tỏi.

 2. Ngâm tỏi đen với bia: Rửa sạch các củ tỏi mua được với nước, sau đó để ráo. Khi tỏi đã ráo nước, đưa lượng tỏi đã lựa chòn qua nhiều vòng vào hấp với bia trong thời gian 30 phút. Lưu ý, tỉ lệ bia hạp vào khoảng 1 lon bia cho mỗi kg tỏi. Trong quá trinh hấp, cứ 5 phút lại đảo đều tỏi lên để lượng bia được ngấm đều trên tỏi

 3. Ủ với các máy làm tỏi đen: Sau khi đã hoàn thành xong công đoạn ngâm 30 phút, vớt tỏi ra và xếp ngay vào trong máy. Đóng nắp và đợi trong thời gian khoảng 12 ngày để được hưởng trọn những dược liệu ráo nhất cho sức khỏe bạn và những người nhà yêu.

 Gợi ý địa chỉ mua *[replacer_a]*
 Có 2 loại sản phẩm đang được ưa chuộng trên thị trường hiện đó là:
 1. Máy làm tỏi đen Tiross TS904: Đây là một cỗ máy thông minh với khả năng thực hiện ắt quá trình ủ tỏi đen bằng lượng nhiệt phân bố rộng và luôn tỏa đều 3 chiều. Loại máy làm tỏi đen Tiross TS904 này kiên cố sẽ thúc đẩy quá trình lên men của tỏi, khiến kiệm ước thời gian và đảm bảo hiệu quả thành công lên đến 99%. song song, chúng có thể lưu bộ nhớ khi mất điện, rồi có điện lại, máy vẫn tiếp tục hoạt động như chơi.

 2. Máy làm tỏi đen Sunca SF-G100 chinh phục chị em với công nghệ thông minh, khả năng tự động điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và độ ẩm có sẵn trong máy, để tác động vào quá trình lên men: tối ưu khả năng ổn định và chia đều nhiệt ra các hướng. Đặc biệt, máy làm tỏi đen Sunca SF-G100 được tính hạnh thiết kế khá an toàn nếu trong quá trình lên men nếu sự cố mất điện không xảy ra quá lâu (nhỏ hơn 5h) thì chất lượng của tỏi đen sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng.

 Tin rằng cách làm tỏi đen bằng máy mà chúng tôi đã chỉ dẫn sẽ mang lại hiệu quả nhẵn cho quá trình thực hành của bạn. Thử ngay để kiểm chứng nào!!! Ngoài ra tỏi còn có rất nhiều tác dụng khác như ngâm mật ong sẽ giúp các bạn gái có làn da đẹp, giữ mãi tuổi thanh xuân. Tham khảo thêm cách làm tỏi ngâm mật ong để có thêm 1 cách làm đẹp sạch từ tỏi nhé.

*[replacer_a]*

----------

